# dentro / adentro



## dreamer M

Holaa!!
A ver si alguien puede echarme un cable. 

Siempre utilizo las palabras fuera y dentro, pero sé que en algún caso debería utilizar afuera y adentro, pero no sé cuándo.

Gracias!!


----------



## Yyrkoon

Como las diferencias son las mismas lo explicaré con "Dentro" únicamente. Dentro se usa SÓLO para indicar que algo o alguien se encuentra en el interior de otra cosa, real o imaginaria, por contra, Adentro, además de servir exactamente igual que dentro también se usa para dirigirse hacia dentro, no sólo para estar.
Por ejemplo: 
Él iba mar adentro 
él iba mar dentro 
él iba hacia dentro del mar 
él iba puertas adentro 
él iba puertas dentro 
él iba hacia dentro de las puertas 
él estaba adentro de la cueva 
él estaba dentro de la cueva 

Espero que te valga.


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!
Para aclarar un poco más, "adentro" se utiliza con verbos de movimiento, y "dentro" con verbos estáticos.
Voy a -dentro.
Estoy dentro.
Sds


----------



## Yyrkoon

cochagua said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> Para aclarar un poco más, "adentro" se utiliza con verbos de movimiento, y "dentro" con verbos estáticos.
> Voy a -dentro.
> Estoy dentro.
> Sds


Podría confundirme, pero estoy casi seguro de que, adentro se puede usar SIEMPRE en lugar de dentro, es decir, es válido "estoy adentro" por lo tanto, aunque ya se que suena muy mal. :S


----------



## dreamer M

Hola Yyrkoon!

él estaba adentro de la cueva 

Gracias, sí que me ha servido tu ayuda, pero la penúltima frase... me suena muy rara. En fin...


----------



## dreamer M

Gracias a todos. Parece que ya me va quedando claro.

Salu2


----------



## cochagua

Mira esto:
*adentro*. *1.* Adverbio de lugar que, con verbos de movimiento explícito o implícito, significa ‘hacia la parte interior’: _«Enseguida la condujo adentro»_ (Montero _Trenza_ [Cuba 1987]); _«Lo he empujado ahí adentro»_ (Hernández _Naturaleza _[Esp. 1989]). También se emplea para indicar estado o situación, con el significado de ‘en la parte interior’, aunque ello es más frecuente en América que en España, donde para expresar situación lo normal es usar _dentro_ (→ dentro): _«Ya estás adentro y eres incapaz de salir»_ (Volpi _Días_ [Méx. 1994]); _«Lo llevo tan adentro»_ (Sampedro _Sonrisa_ [Esp. 1985]). Puede combinarse con las preposiciones _de,_ _desde, hacia, hasta,_ _para _o_ por,_ nunca con la preposición _a,_ ya incluida en la forma de este adverbio: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>_Nos fuimos a adentro_ (correcto: _Nos fuimos adentro_). En España, precedido de preposición, es más normal el uso de _dentro_.
*2.* En el español de América, en registros coloquiales o populares, no es infrecuente que _adentro_ vaya seguido de un complemento con _de: _





</IMG>_«Lo encontraron calcinado adentro de su automóvil» _(_Clarín_ [Arg.] 22.10.02). Pero, en general, es uso rechazado por los hablantes cultos y se recomienda evitarlo en el habla esmerada; en esos casos debe emplearse _dentro_.
*3.* Por su condición de adverbio, no se considera correcto su empleo con posesivos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>_adentro mío, _





</IMG>_adentro suyo,_ etc. (lo correcto es _dentro de mí, dentro de él,_ etc.).
*4.* Como sustantivo, se usa en plural, generalmente precedido de posesivo, con el sentido de ‘parte interior’: _«El árbol estaba totalmente seco y con los adentros huecos»_ (Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987]); _«Se dijo para sus adentros que no compensaba el riesgo»_ (Mendoza _Verdad_ [Esp. 1975]).



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Yyrkoon

Pues eso, que yo tenía razón


----------



## dreamer M

B]2.[/B] En el español de América, en registros coloquiales o populares, no es infrecuente que _adentro_ vaya seguido de un complemento con _de: «Lo encontraron calcinado adentro de su automóvil» _(_Clarín_ [Arg.] 22.10.02). Pero, en general, es uso rechazado por los hablantes cultos y se recomienda evitarlo en el habla esmerada; en esos casos debe emplearse _dentro_.


Entonces, no es correcto decir "adentro de algo"? 
citando el ejemplo de Yyrkoon:
"él estaba adentro de la cueva "  ¿No sería correcto en España, o sólo no lo sería en América?

Gracias


----------



## Yyrkoon

*Pero, en general, es uso rechazado por los hablantes cultos y se recomienda evitarlo en el habla esmerada*
Como ya he dicho (Como español que soy) me suena mal, pero que me suene mal no quiere decir que sea incorrecto, es sólo que no se usa aquí, se RECOMIENDA evitarlo, es como otras tantas formas de uso poco frecuente que suenan extrañas como podría decir "creomelo" (que no se si va junto o no ACLARADMELO PLZ), que es correctísimo pero arcaico.


----------



## lazarus1907

Hay algunas diferencias en el habla de varios países Americanos y la de España, y evidentemente no van a decir que uno está diciendo lo correcto mientras los demás se equivocan, pero en España, en la escuela, "estoy adentro" es una incorrección, y te la tacharían. A mí personalmente me suena fatal.

Cuando se trata de este tipo de palabras, se usa la primera con verbos de estado o situación y la segunda con verbos de movimiento o que sugieren una dirección.

Donde/adonde
Fuera/afuera
Dentro/adentro

Aparentemente, en América se pueden usan ambos para situación o estado. En España no.


----------



## replicante7

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> otras tantas formas de uso poco frecuente que suenan extrañas como podría decir "creomelo" (que no se si va junto o no ACLARADMELO PLZ), que es correctísimo pero arcaico.


 Yyrkoon:
Es cierto que suena extraño.  En cuanto a la forma, debe escribirse junto igual que cualquier verbo con incrementos (cómo dáselo, por ejemplo) y además con la tilde que le corresponde: *créomelo*. 
(No sé si es adecuado enviar este post. Quizás correspondería a otro hilo. 
Si es así: ¡disculpas, moderador!)


----------



## mintcheerios

Perdonenme, no soy hablante nativo de espanol.

Hay muchas palabras en espanol que tienen dos versiones, uno con 'a' y uno sin 'a'.  Por ejemplo, hay dentro/adentro, delante/adelante, bajo/abajo y mas.  Creo que tiene relacion con el hecho de que las palabras que tienen 'a' refiera a localidad como "Juan esta afuera" a diferencia de conceptos como "Eso es fuera del tema".  No estoy seguro, pero me parece que si.


----------



## SpiceMan

Las palabras con "a" además de lugar, indican dirección.

El perro va afuera. 
El perro está afuera. 
Vamos adentro. 
Tengo cervezas adentro de la heladera/nevera/el refrigerador. 
Puse cervezas adentro de la heladera. 
El perro salió desde dentro de la casa. 
El perro salió desde adentro de la casa. 

Sin embargo en toda hispanoamérica se usa afuera como sinónimo de fuera, adentro como sinónimo de dentro, etc. así que es _muy_ común escuchar (y en mi caso también decir) "estoy afuera de mi casa" que es teóricamente incorrecto. 

Todas las oraciones que marqué con  son incorrectas, pero son las que diría yo normalmente.


----------



## los_setenta

Entonces... "_Mar adentro"_ ... ¿Sabes? ... la película de Amenábar...


----------



## Juana la Loca

*dentro**.*(Del lat. _deintro_).*1.* adv. l. En la parte interior de un espacio o término real o imaginario. _Me ha salido de dentro._ _Se frota por dentro._ _Dirigir todo hacia dentro._
*adentro**.*(De _dentro_).*1.* adv. l. A o en lo interior. _Mar adentro, tierra adentro._ _Se metió por las puertas adentro._*2.* m. pl. Lo interior del ánimo. _Hablo para mis adentros._ _Juan habla bien de Pedro, aunque en sus adentros siente de otro modo._*adentro.**1.* interj. U. para ordenar o invitar a alguien a que entre en alguna parte.*2.* interj._ Nic._ U. para dar aliento al soldado o al deportista.*entrar, llegar, *o* sentir, *algo* muy *~*.**1.* frs. Causar fuerte impresión, afectar hondamente.


----------



## Fabiolo Trampolli

Quisiera saber la diferencia entre dentro y adentro, y su uso.

Segun como yo lo entiendo, "dentro" se usa para mencionar un lugar que se menciona posteriormete. Por ejemplo: _El reloj esta dentro de la caja._

Y "adentro" cuando no hacemos referente a este lugar. Ejemplo: _El reloj está adentro._

No se si estoy bien;si no lo estoy corrijanme


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Dentro: en la parte interior
_El reloj esta *en la parte interior* de la caja. -> Quietud. Se entiende que el reloj quedó o ya venía en la parte interior de la caja._

Adentro: a/hacia el interior.
_El reloj está *al interior*. -> Sugiere movimento. En este caso, se entiende que el reloj fue movido hacia el interior (hace mucho o recientemente) de la caja._

Chao.


----------



## El_Gaucho

Acabo de registrarme porque me llamó la atención la respuesta de Milton Sand. Por lo menos aquí en Argentina lo que dice es incorecto. Las dos palabras (Dentro y Adentro) significan exactamente lo mismo. 

Por ejemplo:

*Dejé los libros adentro del auto = Dejé los libros dentro del auto


*Saludos desde Argentina
El Gaucho


----------



## ismael37

*Hola: ahí les dejo el artículo.

adentro*. *1.* Adverbio de lugar que, con verbos de movimiento explícito o implícito, significa ‘hacia la parte interior’: _«Enseguida la condujo adentro»_ (Montero _Trenza_ [Cuba 1987]); _«Lo he empujado ahí adentro»_ (Hernández _Naturaleza _[Esp. 1989]). ****
*2.* En el español de América, en registros coloquiales o populares, no es infrecuente que _adentro_ vaya seguido de un complemento con _de: __«Lo encontraron calcinado adentro de su automóvil» _(_Clarín_ [Arg.] 22.10.02). ****
*3.* Por su condición de adverbio, no se considera correcto su empleo con posesivos: _adentro mío, __adentro suyo,_ etc. (lo correcto es _dentro de mí, dentro de él,_ etc.).
*4.* Como sustantivo, se usa en plural, generalmente precedido de posesivo, con el sentido de ‘parte interior’: _«El árbol estaba totalmente seco y con los adentros huecos»_ (Elizondo _Setenta_ [Méx. 1987]); _«Se dijo para sus adentros que no compensaba el riesgo»_ (Mendoza _Verdad_ [Esp. 1975]).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_****
Regla 16.
Leer el artículo entero aquí.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:
Bueno, no pretenedía decir que el uso de lo uno excluye a lo otro. Es sólo una sutil diferencia de sentidos.
Para explicarles cómo entenderíamos por acá (rara vez conscientemente) la función de cada adverbio, hagamos de cuenta que tenemos la imagen/toma de los libros capturada por una cámara/filmadora:


El_Gaucho said:


> *Dejé los libros adentro del auto *-> _La cámara se mueve hacia el interior del auto hasta encuadrar los libros._
> *Dejé los libros dentro del auto *-> _Imagen estática de los libros en el interior del carro._


Sin embargo, acá no decimos "dejé los libros _adentro_ del carro". Suena raro. En cambio, sí diríamos:
Pon los libros _*adentro* _del carro_ -> Llévalos al interior._
Pon los libros _*dentro*_ del carro _-> Déjalos ahí en el interior._
Pon los libros _más *adentro*_ del carro  _-> Expresa movimiento._
Pon los libros _más *dentro*_ del carro  _-> No porque la acción exige movimiento._

Espero hacerme entender.
Chao.


----------



## roni456

Que tal, quisiera que me ayuden en esto porfavor, ¿cómo es correcto ? "quiero vivir dentro de esta casa " o "quiero vivir adentro de esta casa" ,gracias de antemano.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Las dos son posibles y correctas. Si te refieres a casa con el sentido de edificio, yo diría adentro (para no vivir en el jardín); si con casa te refieres a hogar o familia, diría dentro.


----------



## andriubcn

Incluso podría decirse sin ninguno de los dos (dentro o adentro), simplemente "quiero vivir en esta casa", ya que se da por supuesto que no se vivirá fuera.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

roni456 said:


> Que tal, quisiera que me ayuden en esto porfavor, ¿cómo es correcto ? "quiero vivir dentro de esta casa " o "quiero vivir adentro de esta casa" ,gracias de antemano.


 
adentro = a dentro, y desde mi entender lleva implicito un movimiento.


----------



## Pinairun

Lo lógico sería decir "Quiero vivir *en* esta casa".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Opino como Pinairun. En este caso cualquier hablante usaría *en*, que entre otros valores tiene en de *dentro de*, especialmente  cuando se aplica a lo contenido en un recipiente, como es el caso de una casa.


----------



## ManPaisa

*DPD:
dentro*. *1.* Adverbio de lugar que significa ‘en la parte interior’. Lleva siempre un complemento con _de,_ explícito o implícito, que expresa el lugar de referencia: _«Se oye su voz rota por las dos balas que lleva dentro»_ (ASantos _Estanquera_ [Esp. 1981]); _«Algo se desmoronó dentro de su cabeza»_ (Martínez _Evita_ [Arg. 1995]). *Cuando el complemento con de está explícito, en el habla coloquial o popular americana se emplea indebidamente el adverbio adentro en lugar de dentro *(→  adentro, 2). Aunque _dentro_ se usa normalmente con verbos que indican estado o situación, también se utiliza con frecuencia con verbos de movimiento y puede ir precedido de las preposiciones _de, desde, hacia, hasta,_ _para_ o_ por: «No venía de dentro de la casa, sino por la parte del jardín»_ (CBonald_ Noche_ [Esp. 1981]);_ «Suelta el perro y corre hacia dentro de la casa» _(Santiago_ Sueño_ [P. Rico 1996]).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pinairun said:


> Lo lógico sería decir "Quiero vivir *en* esta casa".


 
Cierto.
Pero la cuestión es si la bola está dentro de la casa o adentro de la casa.

La bola, o lo que sea


----------



## elnickestalibre

*Nueva pregunta*
*Unión de hilos*​ 
¿Cuál es correcta?

se fueron adentro de la ciudad.
se fueron dentro de la ciudad.

Para indicar que estaban fuera de la ciudad y entraron dentro de la ciudad.


----------



## ManPaisa

elnickestalibre said:


> ¿Cuál es correcta?
> 
> se fueron adentro de la ciudad.
> se fueron dentro de la ciudad.
> 
> Para indicar que estaban fuera de la ciudad y entraron dentro de la ciudad.


*
Adentro.*

Se usa con verbos de movimiento, como _ir_.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, gracias.


----------



## Gamen

Me gustaría retomar este hilo para poder establecer alguna regla posible.
No obstante, noto que no la hay (o no se sigue en la práctica)

A) En térmimos generales, "adentro" y "afuera" se usan como referencias absolutas, es decir, sin modificadores encabezados por preposiciones.
Por ejemplo: 
El duerme adentro.
Ella duerme afuera.

*Sin embargo, usar "dentro" y "fuera" también es correcto en estos casos.
El duerme dentro.
Ella duerme fuera.*

B) Sí colocamos un complemento encabezado por una preposición "de", es necesario usar las formas sin "a", es decir, "dentro" y "fuera".
Por ejemplo:
Trata de que ninguna flor quede fuera del jarrón o Trata de que ninguna flor quede por fuera del jarrón.
Fuera del cajón hay un almanaque.
Mirá bien dentro de tu manga.

*Sin embargo, también puede usarse la forma "afuera" y "adentro" en estos casos.
Trata de que ninguna flor quede afuera del jarrón o Trata de que ninguna flor quede por afuera del jarrón
Afuera del cajón hay un almanaque.
Mira bien adentro de tu manga.

*_Entonces yo me pregunto ¿Cuál es la regla a seguir* si tanto dentro como adentro /fuera como afuera pueden usarse en forma intercambiable?*_*
¿El criterio a seguir y su validez dependerá de la elección y preferencia del hablante?


*


----------



## autrex2811

dreamer M said:


> Holaa!!
> A ver si alguien puede echarme un cable.
> 
> Siempre utilizo las palabras fuera y dentro, pero sé que en algún caso debería utilizar afuera y adentro, pero no sé cuándo.
> 
> Gracias!!



Pues yo utilizaría más afuera y adentro con una taza de café y galletas y sin preocuparme:

El gato está adentro de la sala.
La gente está adentro del mesón.

Pero:

El establecimiento está fuera de servicio.
La competencia comenzará hasta dentro de dos días.

Saludos cordiales.



elnickestalibre said:


> *Nueva pregunta*
> *Unión de hilos*​
> ¿Cuál es correcta?
> 
> se fueron adentro de la ciudad.
> se fueron dentro de la ciudad.
> 
> Para indicar que estaban fuera de la ciudad y entraron dentro de la ciudad.



Se fueron hacia el interior de la ciudad, es lo que diría.

Saludos.



roni456 said:


> Que tal, quisiera que me ayuden en esto porfavor, ¿cómo es correcto ? "quiero vivir dentro de esta casa " o "quiero vivir adentro de esta casa" ,gracias de antemano.



Diría que "quiero vivir en esa casa".

Saludos.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Milton Sand said:


> Hola:
> Dentro: en la parte interior
> _El reloj esta *en la parte interior* de la caja. -> Quietud. Se entiende que el reloj quedó o ya venía en la parte interior de la caja._
> 
> Adentro: a/hacia el interior.
> _El reloj está *al interior*. -> Sugiere movimento. En este caso, se entiende que el reloj fue movido hacia el interior (hace mucho o recientemente) de la caja._
> 
> Chao.




Quisiera preguntarle algo...

Quisiera  beber cerveza, sin embargo está en la parte interior de la nevera,  

¿La cerveza está dentro de la nevera?

¡Pon la cerveza adentro de la nevera?

¿Mis ejemplos están correctos?


Estoy bañándome en mi piscina que está dentro de mi casa.    ¿(Es correcto decirlo)?


----------



## VerodeVenezuela

¡Hola! Retomo este hilo para evitar crear uno nuevo sobre el mismo tema.

Mi pregunta está dirigida al uso de dentro/adentro en España.

@lazarus1907 dice:


lazarus1907 said:


> Hay algunas diferencias en el habla de varios países Americanos y la de España, y evidentemente no van a decir que uno está diciendo lo correcto mientras los demás se equivocan, pero en España, en la escuela, "estoy adentro" es una incorrección, y te la tacharían. A mí personalmente me suena fatal.



Tengo un texto que quiero llevar del español de Venezuela al español de España. En el texto, la protagonista, que habla en primera persona, se niega insistentemente a entrar a un lugar y una extraña fuerza la obliga, por lo que termina entrando. El texto dice:
*Y yo estaba adentro
*Estoy adentro

Al llevarlo al español de España, un amigo español me corrigió las frases, diciéndome que lo correcto en España es: 

*Y yo estaba dentro
*Estoy dentro

¿En España es así?
¡Gracias!


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

VerodeVenezuela said:


> Al llevarlo al español de España, un amigo español me corrigió las frases, diciéndome que lo correcto en España es:
> 
> *Y yo estaba dentro
> *Estoy dentro
> 
> ¿En España es así?
> ¡Gracias!


Hola.

Sí, diría que es más habitual...

Saludos


----------

